# Are these bubbles normal?



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

Hey, so I noticed that after shaking my juice that has been sitting for a bit that these bubbles form, and I was wondering if it is normal since when left along for a bit, there are no bubbles.

Here is a pic of what I'm talking about:






Do these bubbles mean that I did something wrong in the mixing process? Could they also be why my juice isn't tasting how it should be (kinda tasteless)?

Thanks!


----------



## Zebelial (6/12/16)

I only get those bubbles after a good shake but after a few minutes these go away. Was this photo taken after you shook it or is this its's natural state?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

So the bottle on the right was made about 3 days ago, letting it sit, the bottle on the left was made 2 days ago, and they were both left idle, I shook the bottle on the left a bit (like 30 seconds) and they appear, all the liquid I have made has them after I shake it :/


----------



## StompieZA (6/12/16)

Ive always had the bubbles, its air bubbles from shaking. The PG and VG is thick so the bubbles wont just go up fast and disappear like water for instance. 

If there was bubbles and you did not shake the juice then i would be concerned.


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

Hahahaha i just asked this question not to long ago man @Jaredlll08 take a look http://www.ecigssa.co.za/galaxy-in-a-bottle-help.t31821/

turns out its just air especially in higher vg juices.... this will settle down in a few days to a week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

Ah ok thanks for the help, I just wasn't sure since I've been having trouble with my juice already, not tasting like anything, so was wondering if the bubbles were the cause.


----------



## igor (6/12/16)

Looks normal to me.
Get the same bubbles in my juices after a good shake or stir with the magnetic stirrer.


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Ah ok thanks for the help, I just wasn't sure since I've been having trouble with my juice already, not tasting like anything, so was wondering if the bubbles were the cause.



just out of curiosity , how are you steeping your juices?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> just out of curiosity , how are you steeping your juices?


Well for shaking, I just attach the bottle to a strong massager sort of thing, shakes it nice and quick, and then I leave it to sit. The juices are 0 nicotine so from what I have been told, I don't need to let it sit for too long?


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Well for shaking, I just attach the bottle to a strong massager sort of thing, shakes it nice and quick, and then I leave it to sit. The juices are 0 nicotine so from what I have been told, I don't need to let it sit for too long?



okay yeah sounds about right, its not so much the nic that needs to steep but rather the very creamy custard recipes, so if you are making something that uses alot of custards and creams they will need to sit for atleast a week, fruits normally dont need to sit for too long. so if you having a problem with not enough taste coming through just let them sit longer and see if it improves the juice. 

i know my cinnamon custard i make needs atleast a week and a half before its really ready to be vaped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

Hhm, so the bottle on the left is, iirc 70/30 vg/pg with 3% mango while the bottle on the right is 70/30 pg/vg with 10% cookies and cream, using Clyrolinx flavors, and both just don't taste right, mango has been sitting for 2 days, and cookies and cream for 3.


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Hhm, so the bottle on the left is, iirc 70/30 vg/pg with 3% mango while the bottle on the right is 70/30 pg/vg with 10% cookies and cream, using Clyrolinx flavors, and both just don't taste right, mango has been sitting for 2 days, and cookies and cream for 3.



Hmmmmmm okay well i've never used clyrolinx concentrates before but maybe these guys can help 

@RichJB @Chukin'Vape @GregF hey guys can you maybe assist?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Hey, so I noticed that after shaking my juice that has been sitting for a bit that these bubbles form, and I was wondering if it is normal since when left along for a bit, there are no bubbles.
> 
> Here is a pic of what I'm talking about:
> 
> ...


No problem here, I shake the F out of my DIY juices as I completed mixing them - and I always see bubbles. After 24 hours those bubbles should be gone - or gathered at the top. If they are still hanging in the middle - it could be that there is something wrong.


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Hey, so I noticed that after shaking my juice that has been sitting for a bit that these bubbles form, and I was wondering if it is normal since when left along for a bit, there are no bubbles.
> 
> Here is a pic of what I'm talking about:
> 
> ...


It's normal, not a problem. If you leave it standing they will go away.
As for your juice not tasting strong enough it depends on what you making, what you like and what you are vaping it in.


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> It's normal, not a problem. If you leave it standing they will go away.
> As for your juice not tasting strong enough it depends on what you making, what you like and what you are vaping it in.


Well I just can't taste anything really, using an aspire cleito, with the 0.2 ohm coil, tried vaping it from 30W all the way up to 55W, no difference, I've tried a mixture of 3% mango, 5% mango, 10% cookies and cream, 15% cookies and cream (I'll be honest, I didn't steep the cookies and cream, so it may be that), and just as a test, I tried 30% mango, all with 70/30 vg/pg and I can't really taste any of them, neither can my brother using an eleaf Ijust S and eleaf ipower 80W :/


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Hhm, so the bottle on the left is, iirc 70/30 vg/pg with 3% mango while the bottle on the right is 70/30 pg/vg with 10% cookies and cream, using Clyrolinx flavors, and both just don't taste right, mango has been sitting for 2 days, and cookies and cream for 3.


10% Clyrolinx I am sure it will not taste right. Probably has a sharp chemical taste. Thats too high, try below 3%.
The Mango you should be tasting something, might also be a bit strong though.
What are you vaping it in?


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

ok you were quicker than me.......
what is your proccess....step for step..


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Well I just can't taste anything really, using an aspire cleito, with the 0.2 ohm coil, tried vaping it from 30W all the way up to 55W, no difference, I've tried a mixture of 3% mango, 5% mango, 10% cookies and cream, 15% cookies and cream (I'll be honest, I didn't steep the cookies and cream, so it may be that), and just as a test, I tried 30% mango, all with 70/30 vg/pg and I can't really taste any of them, neither can my brother using an eleaf Ijust S and eleaf ipower 80W :/


30% Mango?????? is that a typo


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> 10% Clyrolinx I am sure it will not taste right. Probably has a sharp chemical taste. Thats too high, try below 3%.
> The Mango you should be tasting something, might also be a bit strong though.
> What are you vaping it in?


Aspire cleito, 0.2 ohm coil, and eleaf Ijust S 0.5 ohm coil, both on wismec reuleaux RX2/3, and from 30W to 55W, can't really taste it :/


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

what calculator are you using?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> 30% Mango?????? is that a typo


well like I said, I was just testing, I didn't make a lot of 30, just wanted to see if maybe I wasn't using enough :/ I made maybe like 10ml of it


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> what calculator are you using?


I'm using this http://www.steam-engine.org/juice.asp
I also tried EjuiceMeUp and it gave the same numbers as this site


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> ok you were quicker than me.......
> what is your proccess....step for step..


So, assuming I'm making a 10ml batch at 70/30 vg/pg
I put 7ml of VG in, measured with a syringe.
I put 1ml mango in.
I put 2ml PG in.
I shake it a lot.
And I vape it.
No nicotine.


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

If it would help, I don't mind recording me making a 10ml batch, just incase I'm doing something wrong along the way


----------



## RichJB (6/12/16)

@Jaredlll08 returns to the mixing lab to sample more 30% Clyrolinx testers:



I think you have a serious case of vaper's tongue. Although I can't see how even vaper's tongue could protect you from a 30% Cly concentration. Maybe try vaping just plain base (nic, VG, PG) for a couple of days and see if your tastebuds return. Something is not right here. Although it could be the case with Cly that adding more dulls the flavour even further. That has not been my experience, though. 10% Cly anything is just Chanel No. 5 in my experience. I don't even want to contemplate 30%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

RichJB said:


> @Jaredlll08 returns to the mixing lab to sample more 30% Clyrolinx testers:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have a serious case of vaper's tongue. Although I can't see how even vaper's tongue could protect you from a 30% Cly concentration. Maybe try vaping just plain base (nic, VG, PG) for a couple of days and see if your tastebuds return. Something is not right here. Although it could be the case with Cly that adding more dulls the flavour even further. That has not been my experience, though. 10% Cly anything is just Chanel No. 5 in my experience. I don't even want to contemplate 30%.



When you say "try vaping plain base" do you mean just VG and PG with no flavouring?


----------



## RichJB (6/12/16)

Yes. And nic if you want. A lot of people get vaper's tongue and giving their tastebuds a break from the concentrated flavours that we bombard our palates with can help to reset your tastebuds. It's like living next to a waterfall, you don't hear it after a while. Being away from it for a time resets your hearing. Same with taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

Do you only get this with your own mix or is it the same with other juices?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

ok cool, testing it now, no nic since I didn't buy any... Kinda weird how I get vaper's tongue as soon as I buy DIY stuff xD
oh well.

Also I haven't tested any other juice since, so I can't tell :/


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

Your process sounds ok
Have you tried a different coil on your setup?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> Your process sounds ok
> Have you tried a different coil on your setup?


I did think of that, I can't really find coils for my tank, so I haven't tried another one, but I will be getting a Smok TFV8 hopefully by the end of the week, and I'll test it on that


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

what bottles are you using?


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

TFV8. Dont put 30% of anything through that thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> what bottles are you using?


A mixture of a few actually
So I got a single 30ml bottle from Clyrolinx, which currently has the 5% cookies and cream
Then my mom is really into homeopathy so she had a few 10ml bottles lying around, and then I have a few bottles from previous juices, all different brands.

All the bottles were cleaned thoroughly before use.


----------



## Jaredlll08 (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> TFV8. Dont put 30% of anything through that thing


haha, I won't, just out of interest, what is the general maximum of flavour I should use? like if I decide to mix 5 different flavours, is there something like "don't use more than 20% flavourants in a juice"?


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

That varies quite a bit but mostly it is around 5,10 or a little more percent, Total flavour percentage.
As a single mix with Clyrolinx you will very rarely go over 3%. 
Basically if you get a perfume/chemical taste then you have added too much.


----------



## The_o (6/12/16)

StompieZA said:


> Ive always had the bubbles, its air bubbles from shaking. The PG and VG is thick so the bubbles wont just go up fast and disappear like water for instance.
> 
> If there was bubbles and you did not shake the juice then i would be concerned.



I agree with @StompieZA here. bubbles will go away after a few hours. What % did u mix the ejuice


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/12/16)

The mango is very good at 3% in my opinion.


----------

